# Clexane hematoma / lump at injection site on tummy - dangerous in pregnancy?



## Lillyan (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi,
I know it's quite common to get a lump at a clexane injection site but I just wanted to check if it's dangerous, or potentially dangerous to the baby during pregnancy in terms of a clot etc.? I've been using clexane a while and this is the first time I've developed a lump & have a large nasty looking bruise. I'm 7 weeks + 2 today.
Thanks
Lily


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Not dangerous at all, just uncomfortable and looks nasty. Not uncommon for this to happen occasionally during repeated injections, usually due to hitting a larger capillary causing the bleeding/brusing.


----------



## Lillyan (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Mazv, that's very reassuring. Thanks for taking the time to reply x


----------

